# Are these babies?



## Madpiranhas (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a 75 gallon tank with 3 red bellies and 2 other ones I Just got I am not sure what they are. But the 2 new ones have been in the corner basically the past 2 weeks, and the other day I noticed these little almost snail looking tiny things crawling slowly up the glass, i gathered a bunch of them (as there were only about 20) and put them in a net that I leave in the tank. I feed them liquid food and crushed up brine shrimp, but my question is when are they going to hatch out of thier snail like stage? Some of them are crawling to the top of this net thing and trying to crawl out, also it looks as if some of them are turning a blackish color. any help would be appreciated


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

From the 'crawling' description you stated many times, I think those are snails. Anyway, pictures would be a great help as your description doesn't sound like anything eggs or newly hatched eggs would do.


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

yep sounds like snails.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

probably common snails

check where you found the group for a gooish sac they would of came from
rbp eggs are orange andd stay on the bottom of the tank until they hatch (in about 2 days-where you can easily tell they are fry)


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Could be snails. 
Must have been on a plant or something new u added to ur tank.
Get pics posted.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I first thought "Planaria" until you said "Blackish..." 
Sounds like snails to me!


----------

